#ubuntu-hk 2011-06-29
<hgghjhgj> Öîλ´óϺº¿£¡Ð¡µÜÔÚÕâÀï¸øÄãÃǾ´ÀñÁË......
#ubuntu-hk 2011-06-30
<youyouyou> ¹þ¹þ£¡ÕâÀïºÃÈÈÄÖ£¬¶¼ÔÚÁÄʲôѽ£¿
<youyouyou> ?
#ubuntu-hk 2011-07-03
<lk> 不是吧，那么少人？
